# Pixel mort



## Supercagne85 (24 Juin 2004)

Je suis l'heureux proriétaire d'un PowerBook G4 17 pouces depuis 3 semaines, et je viens de constater hier un pixel mort sur le côté droit de l'écran. Il n'est visible que sur fond sombre animé, et n'est pas gênant si on se trouve à une certaine distance de l'écran. D'ailleurs, il faut vraiment le chercher pour le voir, ce matin j'avais du mal à le retrouver. Mais bon, je me demande ce qui a pu causer le décès de ce pixel, mon PowerBook n'ayant subi aucune maltraitance. Suis-je une exception?


----------



## pingada (24 Juin 2004)

Salut!

J'ai reçu mon PBook 15" en début et j'ai été un peu décu lorsqu'en l'ouvrant j'avais moi aussi un dead pixel rouge

J'avais attendu mon PBook pendant 2 mois et il était pour moi hors de question de le ramener en apprenant par ailleurs que l'échange ne se fait qu'à partir d'un certain nombre de dead p. 

mais tu peux trouver sur ce forum des posts concernant le massage des pixels morts....   eh non ce n'est pas une blague

Apperemment pour ccertains cela a fonctionné
Le mien est toujours bien rouge (p-être devrais développer mon doigter   )

Je peux sur ce que te souhaiter à toi et à ton dead pixel une bonne séance...


----------



## le.pommier (24 Juin 2004)

eskia des risques quand t'as eu un pixel mort d'en avoir d'autres?c'est progressif ?


----------



## Mulder (24 Juin 2004)

Ça peut. Mais ça n'est pas automatique non plus. Un écran avec pixels morts à l'origine peut redevenir normal (le cas de mon WallStreet) comme un écran nickel peut avoir progressivement des pixels nazes. Pas vraiment de règle.


----------



## Amophis (24 Juin 2004)

De plus il faut différencier un pixel mort et un sous pixel mort. Le sous pixel ne se voit pratiquement pas (il est sombre) alors qu'un pixel mort est allumé (ou éteind) en permanence et se voit énorment. Les 3 pb que j'ai eu avaient un sous pixel mort, alors que j'ai vu un vieux Tosh avec trois pixel mort (2 rouges et un vert) ben là tu pleurs tellement ça se voit.

Sinon, il n'y a pas de règle comme l'a dit Mulder, c'est très aléatoire (je vérifie de temps en temps avec Pixel Check si je n'ai pas des pixels morts.


----------



## Mulder (24 Juin 2004)

Sur mon iBook (neuf) j'ai à un endroit un pixel allumé en permanence (donc noir en effet) et à un autre un sous-pixel (le bleu) qui est éteint, ce qui, dans ce dernier cas, donne un point blanc très petit comparable à une poussière très fine.
Il faut reconnaître que dans les deux cas c'est très peu visible. Il faut même chercher les deux points en question. C'est en tout cas moins gênant que la poussière qui s'accumule sur l'écran au bout de quelques jours d'utilisation. 
Je ne sais pas si tu as raison de "checker" les pixels morts régulièrement. Ça ne peut être qu'une source de contrariété...


----------



## Amophis (24 Juin 2004)

C'est ce que je me suis dis en écrivant le post. Sérieux, s'il n'y avait pas tout ce bruit autour des pixels morts, je n'aurais même pas renvoyé mon premier alu 15 qui lui (a part le sous pixel) n'avait aucun soucis. De plus, les sous pixels, tu passes plus de temps à les chercher qu'autre chose.


Avec du recul, c'est clair que j'aurais gardé le prem's


----------



## Mulder (24 Juin 2004)

Amophis a dit:
			
		

> Sérieux, s'il n'y avait pas tout ce bruit autour des pixels morts, je n'aurais même pas renvoyé mon premier alu 15 qui lui (a part le sous pixel) n'avait aucun soucis.


Tu as cédé à la psychose du pixel mort. :affraid:


----------



## vincmyl (24 Juin 2004)

En tout cas, ca rentre pas dans le cadre d'un échange


----------



## Mulder (24 Juin 2004)

Sauf à la FNAC ou pour un achat en VPC...


----------



## chup (24 Juin 2004)

Dans mon cas, concernant mon PowerBook 12" (le 2ème, car là j'en suis rendu à mon 4ème ...), un pixel défectueux est apparu au bout d'une semaine et demi. Je l'ai donc rendu à la FNAC.

Florian.


----------



## vincmyl (24 Juin 2004)

Tu as eut raison, faut pas hésiter


----------



## powerbook867 (25 Juin 2004)

Un pixel mort c'est pas la mer à boire ....


----------



## Mulder (25 Juin 2004)

chup a dit:
			
		

> là j'en suis rendu à mon 4ème


Hébé  
Remarque ça fait tourner le "refurb"


----------



## powerbook867 (25 Juin 2004)

Mulder a dit:
			
		

> Hébé
> Remarque ça fait tourner le "refurb"



Et ca c'est plutôt bien ...


----------



## Supercagne85 (25 Juin 2004)

Mais je suppose que la probabilité que mon pixel mort redevienne normal est très faible...


----------



## Mulder (25 Juin 2004)

[Comment fait-on pour supprimer un de ses propres messages maintenant ?]


----------



## Mulder (25 Juin 2004)

Oui. Mais il faut savoir qu'il arrive aussi qu'en demandant, quand c'est possible, un échange pour un "malheureux" pixel "mort" on tombe sur une machine bien pire...


----------



## vincmyl (26 Juin 2004)

Je comprends la déception c'est clair


----------



## macinside (26 Juin 2004)

pleins de choses sur les pixels mort


----------



## powerbook867 (29 Juin 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Je comprends la déception c'est clair




... Anne ST Clair ....!


----------

